# Como ANDALUZ os explico el RIDÍCULO de VOX en ANDALUCÍA



## zahara_ (20 Jun 2022)

Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres. 

Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja

Una fulana que ha pisado por primera vez Andalucía hace 2 meses viene a dar lecciones y a exigir condiciones de gobierno a Juanmita antes de saber los resultados.

Solo hace falta leer el programa de Vox en Andalucía para darse cuenta que esta gente no sabe de Andalucía ni de la misa la mitad.

Bien podían haber aprendido del ejemplo de Juan Marín, pero eso es pedir demasiado a la escoria política que tenemos en Hespañistán.


----------



## Epsilon69 (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## fluffy (20 Jun 2022)

Cuál es el ejemplo de Juan Marín? Desaparecer?


----------



## zirick (20 Jun 2022)

Aún así ha pillado +2 puntos respecto a la última vez.
Los partidos podemitas que tal?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Vais estar muy orgullosos de las cosas buenas que os va a traer el pp. 
Hambrientos pero orgullosos. 

Ya veo a andalucia como un reducto de viejas donde los jovenes han emigrado a madrid gracias al pp


----------



## Epsilon69 (20 Jun 2022)

¿Acaso el PP no era ese partido franquista de señoritos andaluces en contra de los obreros y a favor de los terratenientes? ¿Ahora resulta que el PP de Nocilla es el partido moderado y centrado que está en las antípodas de la extrema derecha xenófoba y racista? Se mean en la cara de los andaluces y además se relamen de gusto.


----------



## Amraslazar (20 Jun 2022)

Lo que no ha entendido VOX, o mas bien lo ha entendido pero no podía hacer nada, es que Juanma Moreno ha heredado las redes clientelares de enchufados del PSOE y las ha mantenido sin modificar ni una coma, por lo cual todos los parásitos han pasado a votar al nuevo proveedor del pesebre.


----------



## asakopako (20 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Vais estar muy orgullosos de l*as cosas buenas que os va a traer el pp*.
> Hambrientos pero orgullosos.
> 
> Ya veo a andalucia como un reducto de viejas donde los jovenes *han emigrado a madrid gracias al pp*



Sabes quien gobierna Madrid, no?


----------



## Amraslazar (20 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Vais estar muy orgullosos de las cosas buenas que os va a traer el pp.
> Hambrientos pero orgullosos.
> 
> Ya veo a andalucia como un reducto de viejas donde los jovenes han emigrado a madrid gracias al pp



Madrid lleva ya muchos años llena de andaluces, gracias al PSOE.

No creo que Moreno Bonilla vaya a cambiar nada. Cualquier andaluz con estudios y voluntad de trabajar se seguirá pirando para Madrid.


----------



## Mr. Frost (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo, aquí hemos votado en clave nacional señalándole la dirección de la puerta de salida al payaso de la Moncloa. Ese que tiene en su gobierno a Yolanda Díaz e Irene Montero, el que pacta con etarras e independentistas y que está llevando al país a la puta ruina. Y además hemos apostado por el voto útil, independientemente de que en mi caso particular sea votante del PP desde hace décadas.

No tengo ningún apego especial por el sentimiento andaluz ni demás gilipolleces de esas.


----------



## el segador (20 Jun 2022)

ya te los explico yo, todos los medios han ido contra Vox y aun así han subido 2 escaños, los massmierdas izquierdistas han dado la barrila contra vox fulltime, se les ha olvidado decir que tenían que votar a los partidos de izquierdas y claro la han liado todos los votos para la PP, por supuesto se rien ahora de Vox porque no ha subido tanto como esperaban y por supuesto ocultan sus miserias de que la Psoe está buscando su fondo electoral y la ultraizquierda se diluye con un azucarillo


----------



## Blackest (20 Jun 2022)

Vamos que basicamente no la han votado porque "eztoy mu orgullozo de ze andalù y eh ta tierra e damazio zagrá para que la toque uno de Alicante" votan a partidos que traen moronegros a paladas pero les tira para atras que alguien sea de Alicante.

Lo que veo es que en andalucía hay una cetetismo impresionante con esto de ser andaluces.


----------



## Walter Eucken (20 Jun 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, aquí hemos votado en clave nacional señalándole la dirección de la puerta de salida al payaso de la Moncloa. Ese que tiene en su gobierno a Yolanda Díaz e Irene Montero, el que pacta con etarras e independentistas y que está llevando al país a la puta ruina.
> 
> Yo no tengo ningún apego especial por el sentimiento andaluz ni demás gilipolleces de esas.



Yo no creo que se haya votado en clave nacional precisamente. Aquí lo que ha habido es un "virgencita que nos quedemos como estamos" ante un Espadas que era PSOE de ERE's y mariscadas, sacando pecho de los 40 años de Chaves y Griñanes y un VOX histriónico que no ha hecho los deberes más allá de banderita y repetir memes.


----------



## acitisuJ (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



A ignorados por llamar fulana a Olona y defender a la escoria de Cs


----------



## todoayen (20 Jun 2022)

De cero a 14 en dos legislaturas.

De catorce a dos en una legislatura los podemitas.

Ridículo?


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...




Joder con la tontería, que ya cansa.

Álvarez del Manzano era andalú de Zevilla y fue arcarde de Madrit muchos años.

Aznar era de Madrid (no, no era de Valladolid) y fue presidente de CyL lo que además le sirvió de trampolín para todo lo demás.

Y por si eso te parece poco, Montilla también era andalú de Córdoba y fue nada menos que Molt Honorable president de la Jeneralidad de Qatarluña.

Y se podían poner cien ejemplos mas. No veo por qué los gandaluces tenéis que ser más especialitos que castellanos o catalanes y que el hecho de que uno sea gandaluz o no determine si le votas o no.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



No sabia que el sentimiento de ser andaluz era más grande que el sentimiento de ser español.

Mala senda lleváis pues.


----------



## Dylan Leary (20 Jun 2022)

La mayor fulana es tu puta madre.


----------



## nelsoncito (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Mmmmm... tercera fuerza política. Si Vox no entiende a Andalucía, ¿quién la entiende? ¿las dos vacaburras feminazis izquierdosas que salieron con el culo caliente? ¿El ya finado Cs?

Te puede tu odio y mala educación y pierdes cualquier razón que pudieras tener.


----------



## HARLEY66 (20 Jun 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Aún así ha pillado +2 puntos respecto a la última vez.
> Los partidos podemitas que tal?



Los podemitas están ya cogiendo la senda de Ciudadanos, que es la misma que cogerá Vox dentro de poco.


----------



## Can Pistraus (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Juanmita es nacido en Catalunya, coñito. De nada


----------



## Can Pistraus (20 Jun 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> De cero a 14 en dos legislaturas.
> 
> De catorce a dos en una legislatura los podemitas.
> 
> Ridículo?



En las proximas elecciones BOCS pierden esos 14 escaños. Estas cosas siempre son por las modas.


----------



## Guepardo (20 Jun 2022)

No se tío defendéis los partidos como si os pagaran jajajaja


----------



## birdland (20 Jun 2022)

No hay nada que hacer 

el ejemplo lo tenemos en Francia …. Han convertido el país en un estercolero pero siguen votando a los mismos culpables …

un psoe desquiciado y un Pp cuya misión es llegar al poder y hacer lo que el pueblo quiera hacer , no lo que deben de hacer como políticos ,

y vox no sabe jugar a eso …


----------



## CaCO3 (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Ni puta idea del asunto. No hay más que pasearse por las calles de Andalucía para ver que, cuando hay una bandera en el balcón, suele ser española y no sarracena. En Andalucía no tienen que impostar regionalismo como en otros sitios, porque mantienen vivas sus tradiciones e incluso son capaces de exportarlas.

Olona ha fracasado, porque, como algún otro forero ha sabido decir certeramente, es una pésima actriz: cuando habla y actúa, se nota que todo es histriónico e impostado, lo mismo da que le esté cantando las cuarenta al Viruelo en el Congreso que visitando la feria de Abril. Un candidato tiene que ser muy buen actor y ella no lo es: al final, se nota falsa y repele.

A mí, sinceramente, no me sorprende su fracaso.


----------



## Tronio (20 Jun 2022)

Vox RIP


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (20 Jun 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Cuál es el ejemplo de Juan Marín? Desaparecer?



O haber pasado por cuatro partidos políticos. Este tío, por lo visto, lleva décadas pisando moqueta.


----------



## Pantxin (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



*Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla* (Barcelona, 1 de mayo de 1970).
Nada mas señoria.


----------



## pepeguay (20 Jun 2022)

Resultados de VOX en Andalucía en las últimas elecciones:

Autonómicas 2018: 395.978 votos.
Generales Abril 2019: 611.200 votos.
Generales Noviembre 2019: 867.429 votos.
Autonómicas 2022: 493.932 votos.

Y habrá quien justifique la pérdida de un 40% de votos porque la candidata no es andaluza.


----------



## Aeneas (20 Jun 2022)

Ya dije hace tiempo en este foro, y me cayeron algunas críticas, que vox antes o después iba a tener que pasar por un congreso y aclarar su postura ideológica de una vez. No puedes tener a Espinosa hablando de libertad y luego a Buxadé hablando de obreros, sindicatos e intervencionismo. Y eso porque antes o después, es inevitable, esas posturas van a chocar sí o sí. No hay gente más contraria que un defensor del comercio y un intervencionista, que un liberal y un socialista.

Hay mucha gente que lleva ya tiempo algo perdida con esto y eso siempre acaba pasando factura. Vale que vox aglutina mucho voto contrario al progresismo y a socialismo postmoderno que son hegemónicos en España y buena parte de Europa, pero cada día tengo más claro que la tradicional alianza en la derecha de liberales y conservadores es cada día más inútil. Liberales y conservadores deberían ir en partidos distintos y pactar cuando sea menester, pero juntar ambas tendencias en un partido es como querer juntar el agua y el aceite.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roberto Malone (20 Jun 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Lo que no ha entendido VOX, o mas bien lo ha entendido pero no podía hacer nada, es que Juanma Moreno ha heredado las redes clientelares de enchufados del PSOE y las ha mantenido sin modificar ni una coma, por lo cual todos los parásitos han pasado a votar al nuevo proveedor del pesebre.



La gente no se da cuenta de que no era tan difícil.

Solo era mantener todo como estaba, y en vez de poner palos en las ruedas, económicamente hablando, como estaban haciendo los ladrones sevillanos del PSOE, solo han puesto en marcha los miles de proyectos que estaban pillando polvo en los cajones. Estaban pillando polvo porque los corruptos hijos de puta de la izmierda, o no se hacían en la puta Sevilla o no se llevaban su mordida correspondiente, y por eso no les daban luz verde a esos proyectos.

Si quitas a la izmierda ladrona y económicamente inepta del poder, la región crece sola. Tiene potencial de sobra.

El problema ha sido una izmierda que ha estado décadas manteniendo a la región en el atraso, comprando estómagos agradecidos durante todo este tiempo y robando a manos llenas.

Si robar, roban todos, pero los hijos de puta de la izmierda, encima, hunden la economía, los muy hijos de Satanás.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (20 Jun 2022)

Pero a ver guarros y proges varios, que más de media población política se presenta en donde se le tercia a sus cojones.

Que me estáis contando?

Los motivos serán otros descerebrados.


----------



## ProfePaco (20 Jun 2022)

Vox ha sacado un 25% de votos más

El problema es el reparto de escaños cuando un partido recibe tantos votos


----------



## DOM + (20 Jun 2022)

Vamos que sois gilipolllas como catalanes vascos gallegos...

A mi en Cataluña ponen alguien con 2 dedos de frente que quiera quitar paguitas y, ojala, cerrar el parlament y sacarnos de encima unos cuantos parasitos y me da igual que sea vasco, madrileño o chino.

Joder, el problema de España son las taifas, cada vez está mas claro. No se puede luchar contra ese gilipollismo.

Con taifas seguiremos siendo 17 minipaisitos de mierda peleándose entre si, incapaces de sacar un pais adelante. Pero vaya, los políticos encantados. Duplicidades, 17 parlamentos, mas carguitos, más asesores...

Como nos la han metido hasta el fondo con las taifas.


----------



## Antiparticula (20 Jun 2022)

El OP repitiendo las mismas tonterías que se decían del PP.
Y fijate tú el PP tiene ahora mayoría absoluta.

Bendita mayoría absoluta que nos libramos del Pactómetro de la Sexta y de contertulios especulando sobre las consecuencias antidemocráticas de un pacto PP-VOX


----------



## Polybolis (20 Jun 2022)

pepeguay dijo:


> Resultados de VOX en Andalucía en las últimas elecciones:
> 
> Autonómicas 2018: 395.978 votos.
> Generales Abril 2019: 611.200 votos.
> ...



Fin del hilo. 

Puchero gandaluz.


----------



## Limón (20 Jun 2022)

Ha ganado 100,000 votos, que es un 25% y dos escaños.
Curioso fracaso.


----------



## Ulises 33 (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Juan Marín, gran ciudadano pol´litico, se adapta a todo con tal de sobrevivir, otro que se cree que con la banda de políticos que tenemos van a cambiar las cosas. Como si a la gente le importase algo que no sea su ombligo o se leyese el programa político, cambiar de perro pero siguen siendo perros.


----------



## EL LUPAS (20 Jun 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Lo que no ha entendido VOX, o mas bien lo ha entendido pero no podía hacer nada, es que Juanma Moreno ha heredado las redes clientelares de enchufados del PSOE y las ha mantenido sin modificar ni una coma, por lo cual todos los parásitos han pasado a votar al nuevo proveedor del pesebre.



Añadele los votos de los chupopteros de UGT y CC.OO junto familiares cercanos, que votaron PP para impedir que Macarena Olona fuera vicepresidenta y les quitara subvenciones como en Castilla Leon.


----------



## CASA (20 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Vamos que sois gilipolllas como catalanes vascos gallegos...
> 
> A mi en Cataluña ponen alguien con 2 dedos de frente que quiera quitar paguitas y, ojala, cerrar el parlament y sacarnos de encima unos cuantos parasitos y me da igual que sea vasco, madrileño o chino.
> 
> ...



Hay interés en acrecentar el regionalismo o nacionalismo en Andalucía, principalmente por parte de partidos como el de Teresa Rodriguez, es el único nicho electoral que les queda libre y por tocar. No creo que consigan mucho, ya hubo un partido andalucista que consiguió votos y se fue manteniendo en algunas alcaldías como la de San Fernando en Cádiz, creo que cuajó más porque su mensaje no era tan extremo como el de los Podemitas y esta gente. La mayoría de gente en Andalucía no tiene interés en temas así, tiene otras preocupaciones sobre todo económicas y si el tema del nacionalismo andaluz pasa por votar a la Teresa Rodriguez no creo que llegue muy lejos. Las críticas que se leen a ella en los comentarios de diarios andaluces son bastante fuertes. Es una chirigotera, como su marido, y se le nota mucho.

Yo me conozco de toda la vida a la pandílla de esta gente y no les dejaría ni cuidarme al Hamster, deja ya un presupuesto municipal o regional.

Por cierto, es curioso, el OP es Zahara_Said. El pueblo de Zahara de la Sierra es junto a Algodonales, uno, de los dos únicos puntos de la provincia, donde ha ganado el PSOE.

Por otro lado lo de Olona ha sido un fiasco. Y siento que no hayan sacado más votos, pero, como ya han dicho por aquí esto lo debían haber preparado con muchísimo más tiempo. Ha sido un desembarco en toda regla, ha llamado más la atención el empadronamiento sí o no, que el mensaje. Y el debate con Olona, sinceramente, dejó mucho que desear. El del resto también, pero de ella se esperaba más.

Lo de que no sea andaluza, si lo hubieran hecho bien, dudo mucho que a nadie en Andalucía le hubiera importado un pito.


----------



## OvEr0n (20 Jun 2022)

Rojos y sus rojadas. PAsar de quinta fuerza a tercera es ridiculo. Explicame que es entonces lo de dividir por 4 tus escaños.


----------



## Feynman (20 Jun 2022)

pepeguay dijo:


> Resultados de VOX en Andalucía en las últimas elecciones:
> 
> Autonómicas 2018: 395.978 votos.
> Generales Abril 2019: 611.200 votos.
> ...



Es una pérdida BRVTAL de votos. No sé si será por llevar a una no andaluza, por ser mala actriz o por un programa escopetero. Pero que se lo hagan mirar porque VOX puede acabar como UPyD, Cs, IU y Podemos.


----------



## Polybolis (20 Jun 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Es una pérdida BRVTAL de votos. No sé si será por llevar a una no andaluza, por ser mala actriz o por un programa escopetero. Pero que se lo hagan mirar porque VOX puede acabar como UPyD, Cs, IU y Podemos.



ACOJONANTE como sois unos jodidos esclavos mentales de la PSOE


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (20 Jun 2022)

Ahora teneis 4 años de PP con mayoria absoluta, ya sabeis lo que va a pasar, enchufismo, corrupcion, subiditas de impuestos porque ejjjj que los rojos y agenda progreta.

Disfrutad.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> A ignorados por llamar fulana a Olona y defender a la escoria de Cs









Y en esto se resume el programa de BOCS en Andalucía.

Poner a una de fuera con el capote.

*UN ÉXITO! HABÉIS DADO LA MAYORÍA HAC-SOLUTAH A LOS PEPERROS!*


----------



## Feynman (20 Jun 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> ACOJONANTE como sois unos jodidos esclavos mentales de la PSOE



Pero tú que escribes, si yo voto a VOX, y además en Cataluña.


----------



## Pollepolle (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Vamos que los gandaluces funcionais como los getanos, que solo confiai en los premoh!!!

Por eso sois la region mas subdesarrollada y subnormal de España. Pero no te preocupes que cuando os empiece a robar el pp y no lleguen las paguitas, vais a comer mierda a carretadas.


----------



## BudSpencer (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Toda España hemos entendido perfectamente cuál es el *sentimiento andaluz: ponerse de rodillas ante los tipos que les garanticen la paguita*. Durante años fue el PSOE y ahora ven que el PP hace lo mismo, por lo tanto le regalarán el gobierno de Andalucía durante décadas.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (20 Jun 2022)

Hoy ya nadie habla del Macarenazo 

Al menos han parado a la izquierda radical


----------



## mxmanu (20 Jun 2022)

Sentimiento andaluz..        


A ver si vuelve la educación al gobierno central y se terminan las tonterías.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Jun 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


> Hoy ya nadie habla del Macarenazo
> 
> Al menos han parado a la izquierda radical


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

AFP News Agenc @AFP

What next for Macron after election humbling? After losing his majority in the weekend's legislative election, the French president will likely be scrambling to form a new alliance to preserve his domestic agenda



¿Qué le espera a Macron tras la humillación electoral? Tras perder la mayoría en las elecciones legislativas del fin de semana, el presidente francés probablemente se esforzará por formar una nueva alianza para preservar su agenda interna











Issued on: 19/06/2022 - 23:40 Modified: 19/06/2022 - 23:38

 France's President Emmanuel Macron faces major headaches having lost his parliamentary majority.  


Ludovic MARIN AFP Paris (AFP) –

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

______________________________________________________________________


The US Post Office Files a Patent for a Blockchain-Based Voting System
______________________________________________________________________












Submitted Feb. 7, 2020 Pub. Date: Aug. 13, 2020




__





US20200258338 SECURE VOTING SYSTEM


<p id="p-0001" num="0000">A voting system can use the security of blockchain and the mail to provide a reliable voting system. A registered voter receives a computer readable code in the mail and confirms identity and confirms correct ballot information in an election. The system separates voter...



patentscope.wipo.int








__





US20200258338A1 - Secure voting system - Google Patents


A voting system can use the security of blockchain and the mail to provide a reliable voting system. A registered voter receives a computer readable code in the mail and confirms identity and confirms correct ballot information in an election. The system separates voter identification and votes...



patents.google.com





The United States Postal Service (USPS) has filed a patent for a mail-in voting system that utilizes blockchain technology. The patent, which was filed in February and published on Thursday, follows President Donald Trump’s conclusion that mail-in voting would turn into “ballots all over the place” and fraudulent ballots possibly named “after dogs and dead people”.

“A voting system can use the security of blockchain and the mail to provide a reliable voting system. A registered voter receives a computer-readable code in the mail and confirms identity and confirms correct ballot information in an election. The system separates voter identification and votes to ensure vote anonymity, and stores votes on a distributed ledger in a blockchain.”
https://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/
Patent #: US20200258338

Q World rder
______________________________________________________________________


Forwarded from AZAnon

This is a layout of the audit floor.
The camera numbers are at each end of the diagram. The tables are also numbered/colored for incident reporting.
Watch the cameras at www.azaudit.org

I suggest pulling up this diagram and getting familiar with the cameras in relation to the diagram.

CON SU CAMARICAS Y TO 

t.me/QWO17/31560 2.1K viewsMaQaveli, Jun 20 at 04:07











DJT jokingly mispelled "Unfrastructure Bill" Search for the missing _, Qp 4951 pops out. Q gives template to exposing the Election Fraud. National Council of Statewide Interoperability Coordinators(NCSWIC) Exec Committee(EC) is the leadership group & governing body of NCSWIC & is comprised of Regional Interoperability Council(RIC) Chairs from each of 10 Federal Emergency Management Agency(FEMA) regions

*Gen Paul Nakasone on Cybersecurity, Foreign Election Interference*
“In terms of 2022, [That focus] will move very very quickly to being able to share that info with a broad range of partners”= TRAP

Vid Clip
GA is worst. Missing Tapes
Communist Media= Complicit
We have to Win, We have to Fight
TheY used Covid to Cheat
"Many many ballots. How do you know that?" <--HINT NCSWIC/ Space Force
NEED 1day Elections, Paper Ballots & Voter ID_


_
_TheY will Cheat in 2022 Primaries but will fail bc of US Approved Patents. Used in the AZ Audits w a physical blockchain, Watermarked Ballots, RFIB chips(?) etc. DARK to LIGHT!




2.3K viewsMaQaveli, 04:07_​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

*LE PEN MAS FELIZ Y ALIVADA QUE SU PUTA MADRE AL PARIRLA TRAS " PERDER"*
* EN EL PUCHERAZO FRANCES 2022*


*Le Pen reconoce con rapidez el resultado: *
*«No hay ningún rencor, ahora somos la gran alternativa»*
*








Le Pen reconoce con rapidez el resultado: "No hay ningún rencor, ahora somos la gran alternativa"


Le Pen compareció para reconocer los resultados con un discurso conciliador en el que dijo que "ahora somos la alternativa a Macron"




okdiario.com




*





Marine Le Pen (Foto: AFP).​
*Rafa Gallego*​

24/04/2022 20:33​
Actualizado: 24/04/2022 20:44​

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

* Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council * @IntellUK  24 minutes ago I

   



macron lepen y klaus schawb young leaders​


----------



## rondo (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Moreno Nocilla es catalan


----------



## rondo (20 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096600



Ha arrasado el centro izquierda


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

*AQUI DECIA UN ILUSO QUE CREEE EN LOS REYES MAGOS *




__





El Frente Nacional de Lepen encabeza las encuestas.


En las ultimas ya se metieron en segunda vuelta y no ganaron por un "cordon sanitario" esta vez no los para nadie,mayoria absoluta y esto es el reflejo en el que debe mirar VOX.




www.burbuja.info








*ME NUTRE VUESTRA PALETEZ DE VOTONTOS*






histórica abstención del 66% en francia


Así que el 44% de la población rige el destino del 100%.... fea salida tiene esto. Y todavía hay quien defiende no votar. Son Community mánagers para favorecer a los partidos más votados.




www.burbuja.info





ESTO FUE EL PUCHERAZO EN ELECCIONES FRANCESA \ FRANCIA EN 200X

D SCYTEL CONTRATA CON LA UNION EUROPEA 

SE OS OLVIDA A CADA RATO QUE LAS ELECCIONES SON FAKE AL MENOS EN PARTE 

TODOS LOS VOTOS ESTAN AMAÑADOS | NO HAY ELECCIONES | HACE DECADAS QUE NO EXISTEN |

NI EN EUROPA | NI EN USA | NI EN IBERO AMERICA

 EL MISMO ROLLO EN 12 May 2019 | 2020 | 2021 | 2022 






histórica abstención del 66% en francia


Así que el 44% de la población rige el destino del 100%.... fea salida tiene esto. Y todavía hay quien defiende no votar. Son Community mánagers para favorecer a los partidos más votados.




www.burbuja.info










El Frente Nacional de Lepen encabeza las encuestas.


Européennes : pour la première fois, un sondage place la liste RN devant LREM




www.burbuja.info




NO TAN RAPIDO FRENTE NACIONAL 
NO TAN RAPIDO 






*666
¿ COMO VEIS DOMINION SCYTEL SMARTMATIC SCORECARD ? *










Maricrón sigue en el poder, el jode no vacunados.


Los franceses han votado satanismo masónico. Que lo disfruten.




www.burbuja.info




*TODOS LOS AÑOS IGUAL*

* GILIPOLLAS *


----------



## rondo (20 Jun 2022)

Mr. Frost dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, aquí hemos votado en clave nacional señalándole la dirección de la puerta de salida al payaso de la Moncloa. Ese que tiene en su gobierno a Yolanda Díaz e Irene Montero, el que pacta con etarras e independentistas y que está llevando al país a la puta ruina. Y además hemos apostado por el voto útil, independientemente de que en mi caso particular sea votante del PP desde hace décadas.
> 
> No tengo ningún apego especial por el sentimiento andaluz ni demás gilipolleces de esas.



Hemos parado a vox "cuca gamarra',calcado a la izquierda


----------



## terro6666 (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Vamos que un andaluz es más nacionalista que un catalán, veo al PP pidiendo la cooficialidad del Andalu, en 3,2,1


----------



## Sinjar (20 Jun 2022)

Vox en las Andaluzas, han sido los únicos que han hablado para los jóvenes. Llevamos cerca de 2 décadas en las que no se dan soluciones, ni se dice nada para los jóvenes. Y ya tenemos 2 generaciones perdidas, la actual de jóvenes nacidos después del 98, peor que la anterior de finales de los 80.

Algo es algo. Pero ha salido el PP. Pues a disfrutar lo votado.


----------



## IMPULSES (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Cuando paséis más hambre con el PSOE disfrazado de azul, ya os dará igual de donde sea el candidato...mientras hay comida en la mesa hay.mucho sentimiento, cuando falte la comida el sentimiento andaluz se va a la mierda.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (20 Jun 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Lo que no ha entendido VOX, o mas bien lo ha entendido pero no podía hacer nada, es que Juanma Moreno ha heredado las redes clientelares de enchufados del PSOE y las ha mantenido sin modificar ni una coma, por lo cual todos los parásitos han pasado a votar al nuevo proveedor del pesebre.



Pueden cerrar el hilo.
Andalucia no ha dejado de ser un estercolero socialista, sencillamente han cambiado de cacique.


----------



## Polybolis (20 Jun 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Pero tú que escribes, si yo voto a VOX, y además en Cataluña.



Pues escribo que estás haciendo lo mismo que lo que hacen con la mierda de la kakunas.

Hay un repunte bestial de ictus, infartos, trombos, muertes súbitas...pero es por el cambio climático, el estrés, la contaminación, y porque tenemos cosas y no somos felices. Pero nunca por los pinchazos.

Pasado mañana por la mañana volveremos a ver cómo se pasan por el forro de los cojones la ley electoral y dan por bueno el resultado de Indra de las 20:30 del domingo, y volveremos a tragar.

Por eso AFIRMO que ha habido pucherazo y nadie me lo puede rebatir porque nunca lo sabremos.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Ahi ahi JAJAJJAAJ

Ahora resulta qeu se han metido la ostia porque no habian sido aun lo suficiente GITANOS Y TOREROS, aun tenian que serlo mas

Que MOSTRO eres. Tu lo que quieres es que se suiciden esta misma noche


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

Polybolis dijo:


> Pues escribo que estás haciendo lo mismo que lo que hacen con la mierda de la kakunas.
> 
> Hay un repunte bestial de inctus, infartos, trombos, muertes súbitas...pero es por el cambio climático, el estrés, la contaminación, y porque tenemos cosas y no somos felices. Pero nunca por los pinchazos.
> 
> ...




EXACTAMENTE.

ES DIRECTAMENTE COMETER UN FRAUDE Y USAR TODA UNA AMPLIA RED DE BENEFICIARIOS ( CREEN ELLOS ) DIRECTOS O INDIRECTOS
SOBORNANDOS
CHANTAJEADOS
E IDIOTAS

PARA DECIR QUE LA FARSA ES REAL Y PUNTO


----------



## JoseII (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Su primera frase explica a la perfección por que VoX no ha sacado los resultados esperados.

VoX habla en clave nacional, no habla del "sentimiento andaluz/gallego/.../albaceteño", que gracias a la gangrena de las autonosuyas se ha instalado.

Que atrevimiento un ciudadano español NO ANDALUZ presentándose en una elecciones de una parte de España, hasta donde íbamos a llegar.

Esta claro que los azules han sido más cucos y han sabido sacar tajada de ese sentimiento andaluz que durante tantos años, sembrado por Franco para atraer el turismo y muy abonado con dinero de europa durante 30 años de PSOE ha enraizado muy bien.

Ya verán como sus actos son mas de PSOE que lo que esperaban.

En cuanto el Open Arms lo pida arribara en la Malagueta
En cuanto se lo pidan pediran perdón por la Reconquista
En cuanto se lo pidan apoyaran la Ley Celá

......


Sólo tienen dinero, no principios


----------



## BudSpencer (20 Jun 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Lo que no ha entendido VOX, o mas bien lo ha entendido pero no podía hacer nada, es que Juanma Moreno ha heredado las redes clientelares de enchufados del PSOE y las ha mantenido sin modificar ni una coma, por lo cual todos los parásitos han pasado a votar al nuevo proveedor del pesebre.


----------



## nate (20 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096437



Si llego a ver esta foto antes, no la voto.


----------



## WasP (20 Jun 2022)

Ya os dije que Feijoo se comía a Bocs, da una imagen centrada, sea o no verdad, y por el centro es por donde se ganan elecciones. Las respuestas a mi comentario fueron de burla hacia Feijoo, y ya vemos que el tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar. 

No hay tanta gente con ganas de bronca como los de Vox, es una minoría resentida e incapaz de asimilar cambios, algo contrario a la evolución, y si algo enseña la naturaleza es que la evolución siempre gana.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jun 2022)

Trampas al solitario comparando el voto en las generales con el voto en las regionales.


----------



## BudSpencer (20 Jun 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Ya os dije que Feijoo se comía a Bocs, da una imagen centrada, sea o no verdad, y por el centro es por donde se ganan elecciones. Las respuestas a mi comentario fueron de burla hacia Feijoo, y ya vemos que el tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar.
> 
> No hay tanta gente con ganas de bronca como los de Vox, es una minoría resentida e incapaz de asimilar cambios, algo contrario a la evolución, y si algo enseña la naturaleza es que la evolución siempre gana.



No te montes películas. Los andaluces han votado en masa al PP para mantener sus paguitas porque estaban acojonados con VOX.

Tampoco se descarta el pucherazo para lograr mayoría absoluta. Sólo lo han logrado por un puñado de votos.


----------



## WasP (20 Jun 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


> No te montes películas. Los andaluces han votado en masa al PP para mantener sus paguitas porque estaban acojonados con VOX.
> 
> Tampoco se descarta el pucherazo para lograr mayoría absoluta. Sólo lo han logrado por un puñado de votos.



Me alegra que hagas este tipo de no-autocrítica, garantiza que Bocs la seguirá cagando. Ojalá en el partido echen balones fuera como haces tú. Solo echo de menos el mejor argumento onanista de todos: "es que la gente es idiota y así votan".


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (20 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ahi ahi JAJAJJAAJ
> 
> Ahora resulta qeu se han metido la ostia porque no habian sido aun lo suficiente GITANOS Y TOREROS, aun tenian que serlo mas
> 
> Que MOSTRO eres. Tu lo que quieres es que se suiciden esta misma noche



Más todavía? Es eso posible?


----------



## edefakiel (20 Jun 2022)

Es que han puesto a una candidata que no gustaba a ni un solo andaluz de los que conozco. Incluso los que eran simpatizantes de Vox se han abstenido de votar en estas elecciones porque no tragaban a la tipa esta. Es asombroso. Se han propuesto sacar malos resultados.


----------



## Sesino6 (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Orgulloso de ser andaluz?
Yo lo soy y cuando viajo por toda mi tierra no sé si me da mas asco o pena de la incultura y la falta de educación que hay.
Cualquier persona con algo de espíritu crítico no puede aprobar esas costumbres como las procesiones de los santos, las animaladas o esas ferias de señoricos.


----------



## Howitzer (20 Jun 2022)

CASA dijo:


> Hay interés en acrecentar el regionalismo o nacionalismo en Andalucía, principalmente por parte de partidos como el de Teresa Rodriguez, es el único nicho electoral que les queda libre y por tocar. No creo que consigan mucho, ya hubo un partido andalucista que consiguió votos y se fue manteniendo en algunas alcaldías como la de San Fernando en Cádiz, creo que cuajó más porque su mensaje no era tan extremo como el de los Podemitas y esta gente. La mayoría de gente en Andalucía no tiene interés en temas así, tiene otras preocupaciones sobre todo económicas y si el tema del nacionalismo andaluz pasa por votar a la Teresa Rodriguez no creo que llegue muy lejos. Las críticas que se leen a ella en los comentarios de diarios andaluces son bastante fuertes. Es una chirigotera, como su marido, y se le nota mucho.
> 
> Yo me conozco de toda la vida a la pandílla de esta gente y no les dejaría ni cuidarme al Hamster, deja ya un presupuesto municipal o regional.
> 
> ...



El problema del nacionalismo/regionalismo andaluz es que siempre ha estado vinculado a la extrema izquierda comunista y anarquista. A toda esa escoria del SAT. Cañameros y Gordillos. Basura revolucionaria analfabeta que cualquier persona con dedos de frente no votaría.

El andalucismo como tal tiene más cabida en sitios tipo Cádiz y Sevilla, pero Andalucia es muy grande y sitios como granada o Almería o Málaga son mucho más sobrios, no tan "pintorescos" y ahí el andalucismo no cala.


----------



## SOY (20 Jun 2022)

Como andaluz, explícanos por qué VOX ha perdido el 43% de los votantes desde 2019. ¿Acaso VOX era distinto en 2019?, NO. La imagen que proyectaban los medios, sobre dicho partido, era incluso peor entonces que ahora.






VOX PIERDE EL 43% de los votantes en Andalucía, desde el 10N-2019. ¿A nadie le sorprende?. Casualmente, es lo que necesitaba el PP/PSOE en Andalucía.


¿Por qué alguien que votó a VOX en Andalucía, en las elecciones generales de 2019, ha dejado de votarles y ha decidido cambiar su voto al PP/PSOE?. No le encuentro explicación. MISTERIOS SIN RESOLVER... . . . . . .




www.burbuja.info




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Trurl (20 Jun 2022)

Lo que parece es que ha habido tongo. Todos los mítines a tope de gente, como cuando ganó el psoe hace 40 años, más gente que en ningún mitin de los otros partidos y dan datos y vox que pierde votos...inverosímil.

Los partidos políticos, las cadenas de tv, todos tenían encuestas "muy preocupantes" de que ganaba la "ultraderecha". Todos manifestando su temor a la situación y desprecio a los votantes....y ahora vox con menos votos que en 2019....nadie puede creerse las votaciones. Hay fraude total.


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, VOX ha subido casi un 25% en votos. Lo digo porque un partido ha desaparecido, otro se ha hundido y el PSOE sigue bajando. Y aquí parece que el gran perdedor es VOX.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Tu ladra tus mierdas, que VOX ha crecido respecto a las anteriores elecciones y la izmierda se ha desplomado. Taluec.


----------



## nate (20 Jun 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Por cierto, VOX ha subido casi un 25% en votos. De nada.



Y para que sirve eso? Ese es el cambio real?


----------



## Smoker (20 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Vais estar muy orgullosos de las cosas buenas que os va a traer el pp.
> Hambrientos pero orgullosos.
> 
> Ya veo a andalucia como un reducto de viejas donde los jovenes han emigrado a madrid gracias al pp



Gracias al PSOE, pero tanto monta


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Jun 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Gracias al PSOE, pero tanto monta



El pp esta vaciando los pueblos de andalucia. 
Como? 

Quitandoles las sucursales bancarias... 
Pregunta por ahi e informate. 

Y este tipo de hijoputez no es achacable al psoe. 

Ahora toca disfrutar lo votado amigos. 
Que tal ayer en la playa?


----------



## Jotagb (20 Jun 2022)

El ridículo lo habrá hecho el PSOE en todo caso. VOX es un partido como podemos para canalizar el descontento, y vosotros seguis r con r sin daros cuenta que han sacado unos buenos resultados a pesar de su discurso radical.


----------



## Hannibaal (20 Jun 2022)

La han cagado en eso, además la cagada es mayor porque se han equivocado en la región en la que aparecieron por primera vez en la escena política de España como una fuerza no solo con representación parlamentaria sino con capacidad de condicionar gobiernos, si no cuidan sus "feudos" es de esperar que donde ya eran débiles vayan a peor o se queden totalmente estancados a corto plazo. A pesar de las cagadas en Andalucia han aumentado en unos 100 mil votos y ganan 2 escaños (de 12 a 14), compara eso con Ciudadanos que pasa de 21 escaños a 0 y de 650 mil votos a poco mas de 100 mil, y yo me alegro mucho (especialmente de que salga esa promotora de la degeneración que era Rocío Ruiz) , ojalá C's desaparezca de toda España, lo malo es que el PP tratará de seguir las políticas de ese partido.


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Jun 2022)

"Orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres"

¿Entre ellas está la corrupción, como lo de imponer bozal para que tu mujer se enriquezca ilegítimamente?


----------



## Simonides (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato....blablabla



Si eso es verdad, que lo dudo, demostraría lo extremadamente paletos que son los andaluces.

Pero lo más probable es que la gente en el fondo añore a ese denostado PP de la estabilidad y la gestión económica, no digo que estén acertados pero con la que está cayendo no les culpo.



Aeneas dijo:


> Ya dije hace tiempo en este foro, y me cayeron algunas críticas, que vox antes o después iba a tener que pasar por un congreso y aclarar su postura ideológica de una vez. No puedes tener a Espinosa hablando de libertad y luego a Buxadé hablando de obreros, sindicatos e intervencionismo. Y eso porque antes o después, es inevitable, esas posturas van a chocar sí o sí. No hay gente más contraria que un defensor del comercio y un intervencionista, que un liberal y un socialista.
> 
> Hay mucha gente que lleva ya tiempo algo perdida con esto y eso siempre acaba pasando factura. Vale que vox aglutina mucho voto contrario al progresismo y a socialismo postmoderno que son hegemónicos en España y buena parte de Europa, pero cada día tengo más claro que la tradicional alianza en la derecha de liberales y conservadores es cada día más inútil. Liberales y conservadores deberían ir en partidos distintos y pactar cuando sea menester, pero juntar ambas tendencias en un partido es como querer juntar el agua y el aceite.



No pueden hacer eso porque la esencia del populismo de Vox es esa indefinición, pedir un día menos gasto público, libertad económica y menos impuestos y al siguiente proteccionismo salvaje, planes quinquenales y plaza fija para todos los interinos.


----------



## Otrasvidas (20 Jun 2022)

Los andaluces lo sabrán, pero la mayoría de foreros no andaluces seguro que no. Aquí el Andalucismo fracasó. El Partido Andalucista desapareció. Y ahora vienen el Juanmita y su mano derecha el sefardita con la misma bazofia. ¿Por qué tanto interés?


----------



## elpaguitas (20 Jun 2022)

alguien me explica por que lo del psoe, perder 3 escaños, lo califican su final? mira que me alegro pero lo sigo viendo como pasarse de optimista.


----------



## Trurl (20 Jun 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> El ridículo lo habrá hecho el PSOE en todo caso. VOX es un partido como podemos para canalizar el descontento, y vosotros seguis r con r sin daros cuenta que han sacado unos buenos resultados a pesar de su discurso radical.



Pero ¿Qué discurso radical? ¡¡Si no pueden ser más moderados? Bueno, es lo que pasa cuando gobierna el radicalismo, los radicales pro invasión, los radicales antihombres y pro promoción del lgtb....los radicales antifamilia, anti sentido común, anti valores a no ser que sean valores foráneos,....es lo que pasa, que la plebe se cree lo que la tv les dicen que es bueno para ellos.


----------



## Jotagb (20 Jun 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Pero ¿Qué discurso radical? ¡¡Si no pueden ser más moderados? Bueno, es lo que pasa cuando gobierna el radicalismo, los radicales pro invasión, los radicales antihombres y pro promoción del lgtb....los radicales antifamilia, anti sentido común, anti valores a no ser que sean valores foráneos,....es lo que pasa, que la plebe se cree lo que la tv les dicen que es bueno para ellos.



VOX es como pudimos, para canalizar el descontento de la población pero nunca podrán gobernar ya que aquí impera el bipartidismo y hay mucho dinero en juego. Mira como Ferreras y los demás hijos de puta se alegran que esté el PP, cuando el PP debería de ser enemigo del PSOE por principio. La moraleja es que vas a estar jodido si o si.


----------



## R_Madrid (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



me gustaría conocer que medidas de su plan no te gustaron y porque, por entender mejor tu planteamiento

no opino a favor ni en contra


----------



## notengodeudas (20 Jun 2022)

No presentar a paracaidistas es de primero de política española


----------



## Pollepolle (20 Jun 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> No presentar a paracaidistas es de primero de política española



Ademas paracaidistas como la Macarona que es una payasa falsa y teatrera.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

Crisis: - Hilo Central de Seguimientos de Pucherazos Dominions Smarmatic Elecciones Amañadas y Algoritmos varios. REMEROS


Son tantos los REMEROS abriendo su hilito de llorera por que BOCS no ha ganado con un CI .... propio de los mejor preparados .. que voy a poner en un hilo solo por que son imbeciles desmemoriados que van a COMER POLLASA 10.000 años y remar y remar sin parar hasta su muerte por vacuna si en...




www.burbuja.info





* A REMAR TODOS LOS GVUARROS DE ESTOS HILOS 
LLOROS DE REMEROS QUE NO SE ENTERAN QUE ES TODO PUCHERAZO *







__





VOX PIERDE EL 43% de los votantes en Andalucía, desde el 10N-2019. ¿A nadie le sorprende?. Casualmente, es lo que necesitaba el PP/PSOE en Andalucía.


Del efecto Ayuso conozco varios casos que votaban VOX y se dejaron convencer por los gurtelianos. Es perfectamente posible que haya sucedido lo mismo en Andalucia. Como ya comentaba en otro hilo, a buena parte de los votantes de VOX temas como el jenaro les importan bien poco e incluso les ha...




www.burbuja.info









__





VOX se queda a menos de 4000 votos de haber obtenido 4 escaños más.


PSOE intentó hacer trampa con el voto por correo NWO ajusta el conteo digitalmente COnclusion? Sanchez está amortizado y viene Feijoo Por que creeis que Sanchez quiere adueñarse de indra? quiere pincharse en el sillon. Aun con un poco de suerte el NWO lo quita del tabaco como a Carrero




www.burbuja.info










__





VOX PIERDE EL 43% de los votantes en Andalucía, desde el 10N-2019. ¿A nadie le sorprende?. Casualmente, es lo que necesitaba el PP/PSOE en Andalucía.


¿Por qué alguien que votó a VOX en Andalucía, en las elecciones generales de 2019, ha dejado de votarles y ha decidido cambiar su voto al PP/PSOE?. No le encuentro explicación. MISTERIOS SIN RESOLVER... . . . . . .




www.burbuja.info









__





Abascal, Vox, olvida sus conocimientos sociológicos. Vox ha fallado eligiendo a Olona y García- Gallardo.


Olona y García- Gallardo son dos profesionales brillantes a gran distancia de sus competidores electorales. Pero no tienen ningún carisma y han frenado el crecimiento de su formación política. Son gente para estar en puestos técnicos no para ir en un cartel electoral. Vox no puede vivir del...




www.burbuja.info





*VENGA AL REMO GVARROS 





CUANDO SE OS NECESITE YA RECIBEREIS LA NOTIFICACION DE HACIENDA Y TRIBUTOS *







__





sonrisa de satisfaccion del cura de la sexta con la victoria del PP: estamos jodidos


no hay cambio, mas feminazismo, mas okupacion, mas mamoneo de sindicalistas y chiringuitos, mas inmigrantes, mas menas, mas vacuñas, mas cambio climatico, mas pobreza...




www.burbuja.info













PP barre, PSOE baja, VOX aguanta, la ultraizquierda marginal y Ciudadanos desaparece.


Yo un resultado entre un 10 y un 15% no lo llamaría marginal, sino minoritario. Marginal es PACMA con su 1%. Todo se andará.




www.burbuja.info










__





Como ANDALUZ os explico el RIDÍCULO de VOX en ANDALUCÍA


Foreign Affairs Intelligence Council @IntellUK 24 minutes ago I...




www.burbuja.info









__





JODER.... PP absoluta , VOX apenas crece.


¿De verdad pensáis que existen las elecciones? Lo que existe es el paripé para dar una apariencia que hay una democracia y es la decisión de la mayoría. Con el propósito de seguir dando por el culo otros cuatro años más. Todo es una gran mentira.




www.burbuja.info





*MENOS LLORAR *
*Y MENOS PENSAR 
EL REMERO NO PIENSA*
*REMA *












__





Mensaje para VOX


LE PEN MAS FELIZ Y ALIVADA QUE SU PUTA MADRE AL PARIRLA TRAS " PERDER" EN EL PUCHERAZO FRANCES 2022 Le Pen reconoce con rapidez el resultado: «No hay ningún rencor, ahora somos la gran alternativa»...




www.burbuja.info









__





Oficial: España ha caido. Hora de tomar decisiones


Chicos, hoy, con las elecciones andaluzas, se ha demostrado que el 90% de la gente quiere mantener el NWO,desea vivir de paguitas, promover las politicas de menas follandose voluntarias de la cruz roja, que sigan los funcionarios privilegiados y si puede ser, más pinchacitos obligatorios. Hoy...




www.burbuja.info















Mentalidad Progre en una imagen - Elecciones Andaluzas







www.burbuja.info










__





57,73% de participación en las andaluzas


ok, pues nada, a luchar por el 80% de abstención en el país donde la mayoría de la gente aspira a ser funcionario. Seguro que los trevijanistas llegarán muy lejos. Además, por qué un 80% y no 70% o un 90%? Si existen las ciencias políticas, que lo dudo, las teorías de trevijano serían...




www.burbuja.info






*A REMAR MVERTOS DE HAMBRE*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

*FINALMENTE Y DE FORMA OFICIAL EL PARTIDO REPUBLICANO DE TEXAS 
TRAS VISIONAR 2000 MULES 
RECHAZA LOS RESULTADOS DE LAS ELECCIONES POR FRAUDE 
*
*Y SEñALA A JOE BIDEN COMO UN CANDIDATO NO LEGITMO *

* Joelle Clista * Texas GOP officially rejects the certified results of the 2020 Presidential election

Let’s gooooooo​


https://texasgop.org/wp-content/uploads/2022/06/6-Permanent-Platform-Committee-FINAL-REPORT-6-16-2022.pdf


​








Joelle Clista


Texas GOP officially rejects the certified results of the 2020 Presidential election Let’s gooooooo https://texasgop.org/wp-content/uploads/2022/06/6-Permanent-Platform-Commit




anonup.com


----------



## nate (20 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Ademas paracaidistas como la Macarona que es una payasa falsa y teatrera.



Claro, porque la kichi, el torrijas y el nocilla no son payasos falsos y teatreros. No?


----------



## Von Rudel (20 Jun 2022)

En Andalusia gano el milagro economico del Psoe 2.0

PP o Psoe tienen los medios detras y presenten a un chimpance los votaran.

Y mas al PP cuando desde el país al mundo le hacian campaña electoral.


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Jun 2022)

RESUMEN DE LAS ELECCIONES : 

PSOE quedó igual a pesar de llevar a España a la ruina y tiene el doble de escaños que VOX 

VOX quedó igual a pesar de sus mítines mucho más multitudinarios que cualquier otro partido y que las pasadas elecciones 

LA ULTRA-EXTREMA-IZQUIERDA VOTÓ MASIVAMENTE AL PP


----------



## WasP (20 Jun 2022)

nate dijo:


> Claro, porque la kichi, el torrijas y el nocilla no son payasos falsos y teatreros. No?



Se les nota mucho menos en el caso de que lo sean. Supongo que los acérrimos de Olona no se darían cuenta por aquello de que el sesgo hace mucho en la mente de cada uno, pero para los demás era vergüenza ajena verla tan sobreactuada, en todo momento, y en especial en los debates, esos que según sus fieles hizo tan bien. En varios momentos del debate se movía tanto de un lado a otro que parecía que se iba a arrancar por sevillanas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

si en lugar de tanto pensar

remaseis duro verdad

ya verais como la gasolina a 3 euros no os parecia tan "CARA "

*A REMAR REMEROS ! *


----------



## Stelio Kontos (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Qué sentimiento andaluz ni qué pollas, eres ESPAÑOL a mucho que te pese, vete a hacer torrijas con la guarra Pudremita y el de Ciudagramos anda.


----------



## Vctrlnz (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



2018 12 diputados
2022 14 diputados.

El problema para Vox es que los de ciudadanos (rojos ) votaron al PP, y muchos del soe ( rojos) votaron al PP.
Así que deja de hacerte pajas menales


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (20 Jun 2022)

Pierde España. Gana el Régimen del 78.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Jun 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> zahara_ dijo:
> 
> 
> > Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> ...




​


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jun 2022)

Te puedo comprar lo que dices pero entonces veo que habéis votado a un tío que no ha hecho NADA y a otro tío que ha estado 40 años robando a manos llenas. Suerte.


----------



## Smoker (20 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> El pp esta vaciando los pueblos de andalucia.
> Como?
> 
> Quitandoles las sucursales bancarias...
> ...



Mucha medusa


----------



## capitan anchoa (20 Jun 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Lo que no ha entendido VOX, o mas bien lo ha entendido pero no podía hacer nada, es que Juanma Moreno ha heredado las redes clientelares de enchufados del PSOE y las ha mantenido sin modificar ni una coma, por lo cual todos los parásitos han pasado a votar al nuevo proveedor del pesebre.



Muy interesante análisis... y acertado.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> zahara_ dijo:
> 
> 
> > Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> ...




Es la reacción primera ante esta rata nauseabunda, de hecho yo te seguí con identico ignore. Pero despues he pensao que es mejor ponerle aqui mismo semanalmente los aseguraos _repasos_ de la gran Macarena a _su Juanmita, _a ver si poco a poco de esta manera va mutando a humano, este ser de inframundo.     

Y para que vaya entrenando la glotis, nada mejor que uno de los últimos videos de despedida del congreso de los diputados español:




Macarena Olona (VOX) pisotea al ministro Bolaños: 
"¡Hombre desesperado, ministro perejil!"​

• 11 may 2022

*Periodista Digital*

Por si no estaba suficientemente caldeada la sesión plenaria en el Congreso de los Diputados de este 11 de mayo de 2022, le llegó el turno a Macarena Olona, diputada de VOX.

La pregunta de la próximamente candidata de su partido a las elecciones andaluzas fue un auténtico pisoteo y maltrato del ministro de la Presidencia, Félix Bolaños, otro de los máximos responsables del fiasco Pegasus.

"¿Era usted el responsable de velar por la seguridad del teléfono móvil del presidente del Gobierno?"

La pregunta siempre inicial inocente de Olona, sin embargo, dejó paso a una especie de monólogo humorístico de Bolaños. Nunca antes habíamos visto a este ministro supuestamente serio metido al candidato al Club de la Comedia:

"Veo, señora Olona, que continúa usted por aquí, que no termina de dar el paso por Andalucía. ¿No está usted muy convencida de que le vaya a ir bien? ¿Va a hacer usted un Edmundo Bal y si no le va bien continuará en el Congreso? ¿No será usted la ultraderechita cobarde? Mire, me parece muy entrañable que la ultraderecha española se preocupe por la privacidad y la seguridad del presidente del Gobierno. Eso deberían hacer ustedes desde el principio de la legislatura".

Y ahora sí, le llegó el turno a la de VOX, que pisoteó sin piedad a su oponente:

"Usted, ministro Bolaños, es el artífice de todo, por eso en algunos medios de comunicación se le conoce como 'el ministro perejil', porque está usted en todas las salsas, en todos los fiascos. [...] Ministro Bolaños, después del bochorno en Barcelona se fue a comer a la marisquería. Dígame, señor Bolaños, ¿le pagamos las gambas los españoles?

"Informar públicamente de una brecha de seguridad en el móvil presidencial, si es que es verdad... Y destituir a la directora del CNI en plena invasión rusa y a las puertas de la cumbre de la OTAN... Señor Bolaños, parecen decisiones de un hombre desesperado. Solo hay un pequeño detalle, el CNI no era responsable de la seguridad del móvil presidencial, lo era usted hasta julio de 2021. ¡Honor y gloria para el CNI!"


----------



## udemy (20 Jun 2022)

Ha sacado 2 escaños más,la tere de mis niños tiene sólo 2 escaños y se le ve en todas partes.Hasta le hicieron un publireportaje poniendo la lavadora,cuando todo el mundo sabe que tiene chacha mal pagada.


----------



## Sir Connor (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## pignorado (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Brutal chorrada cuñada.


----------



## Txomin Norris (20 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Vamos que sois gilipolllas como catalanes vascos gallegos...
> 
> A mi en Cataluña ponen alguien con 2 dedos de frente que quiera quitar paguitas y, ojala, cerrar el parlament y sacarnos de encima unos cuantos parasitos y me da igual que sea vasco, madrileño o chino.
> 
> ...



Hilo cerrado


----------



## Psipsa (20 Jun 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> De cero a 14 en dos legislaturas.
> 
> De catorce a dos en una legislatura los podemitas.
> 
> Ridículo?



Eso le pasa a cualquiera. 
... 3l siguienteeee


----------



## Psipsa (20 Jun 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Joder con la tontería, que ya cansa.
> 
> Álvarez del Manzano era andalú de Zevilla y fue arcarde de Madrit muchos años.
> 
> ...



Si fuéramos andaluces, tendríamos en cuenta lo que dices, pero al ser gandaluces nos cansa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

*PUCHERAZO EN ELECCIONES EN FRANCIA EDICION 2022*

RECOPILACION DE LAS TRAMPAS QUE SE HACEN EN TODO EL MUNDO

PARA HACKEAR LAS ELECCIONES

EXPLICADAS PARA IDIOTAS COMO USTED









The Conservative's Guide to Defeating The Swamp - coreysdigs.com


A step-by-step Conservative's Guide to Defeating The Swamp is a must have for the 2020 elections! Packed full of key information and how to take action NOW!




www.coreysdigs.com





*MIRAD QUIEN SABEN UNOS Y OTROS LOS TRUCOS Y TRAMPAS MAS QUE PROBABLES CON LOS CENSOS, LOS VOTOS, LA MANIPULACION MEDIATICA

Y LAS SOLUCIONES QUE PROPONEN*​

organizarse y acudir de "observadores"
vigilar el puto censo
organizar plataformas para ir a la justicia (otra cosa seria que actue o no)
se pesao con las cosa para hacerlas cumplir

Volver arriba.


*Un manual práctico para el activismo conservador  <<de cualquier que no sea un parguela y se quiera dejar robar unas elecciones por las mafias organizdas>>*

The Conservative's Guide to Defeating The Swamp | coreysdigs.com




*Por Engage The Right
Sitio web • Twitter*





*Manual paso a paso de 31 páginas con información inestimable para derrotar al pantano.
• Aprender sobre las estrategias y organizaciones demócratas.*​

*• Conceptos básicos sobre el gobierno y palabras / conceptos importantes para entender.

• Guía paso a paso sobre cómo ser activo

• Consejos para el registro de votantes

• El poder de las redes sociales.


Es imperativo que los que estamos a la derecha (partidarios de Trump, conservadores, republicanos) participemos HOY en las próximas elecciones de 2020. *Las ideas de campaña del socialismo, las fronteras abiertas, el infanticidio y el Medicare para todos no solo dan miedo, sino que el hecho de que más de 40 grupos progresistas con la misión de resistir a Trump cueste lo que cueste y evitar que gane en 2020, también debería asustarlo.

Indivisible es un grupo de resistencia de Trump que se formó en 2016 después de que el presidente Trump ganara las elecciones. En un período de tiempo muy corto, este grupo de izquierda ha podido usar las enseñanzas del Tea Party y movilizar a la izquierda en la acción diaria. Este grupo organiza y promueve mítines, protestas y matanzas en todo el país, así como también promueve llamadas diarias a los miembros del Congreso para apoyar u oponerse a que las facturas se voten.


*¿Qué podemos hacer para ser activos y apoyar a nuestros candidatos y las causas en el futuro? *Además de ser activo, también es importante ser educado.

Por ejemplo, en mi estado de Carolina del Sur, no nos registramos para votar por partido. Sabemos que hay un gran impulso a la izquierda para tratar de derrotar y destituir a Lindsey Graham. ¿Cómo podrían los demócratas lograr esto? Una forma de hacerlo es votando en las primarias republicanas. Votan y apoyan al candidato que creen que un demócrata podría vencer. Si Lindsey Graham tiene un retador republicano, entonces votarían por esta persona en grandes cantidades y renunciarían a votar en la primaria demócrata.


*¿Sabía que a pesar de que se mudó de un estado a un estado totalmente nuevo, 10 años después de una mudanza, todavía puede aparecer como votante activo o registrado en el estado desde el que se mudó? *Es muy fácil ser proactivo y hacer una búsqueda rápida en Internet para la Junta de Elecciones en el estado desde el cual se mudó. Al ingresar su información, puede verificar rápidamente si aún está activo como votante. Si descubre que lo es, debe seguir los pasos apropiados para que su nombre sea eliminado de los registros de votantes. Esto también es MUY importante si tiene un familiar que fue votante y ahora está fallecido. Ayude a limpiar las listas de votantes para ayudar a prevenir el fraude electoral.



*¿Alguna vez ha sido voluntario en la oficina republicana de su condado? *¿Está la oficina bien dotada de voluntarios para llamar a la puerta, llamadas telefónicas, eventos? A menudo, las oficinas tienen una necesidad desesperada de voluntarios y no hay suficientes voluntarios para manejar la carga de trabajo. ¿Sabe qué tipo de datos reciben las oficinas para los votantes potenciales? ¿La oficina solo recibe datos que pertenecen a los republicanos que votaron en una primaria? Si es así, ¿cuántos republicanos no votaron en una primaria? ¿Cuántos votantes independientes o activos faltan al no contactarlos?


¿Estaría dispuesto a inscribirse como trabajador electoral o observador electoral el día de la elección? ¿Tiene su estado una votación anticipada o una votación en persona en ausencia? ¿Hay observadores de encuestas en esos lugares todos los días? ¿Sabía que en las elecciones pasadas (2018), el hombre que ganó el Distrito 1 del SC para la Cámara de Representantes pasó el día anterior y el día de la elección conduciendo a diferentes lugares de votación? Lo atraparon haciéndose pasar por un votante y estaba haciendo campaña en línea, así como repartiendo bocadillos y agua a los votantes en línea. Hubo 15 trabajadores electorales capacitados para trabajar el Día de las Elecciones en estos precintos. CINCO no se presentó a trabajar. A pesar de que algunas personas se quejaron, se le permitió realizar estas actividades ilegales debido a la falta de trabajadores. 

_Este es solo un ejemplo de por qué *es tan importante *_GENTE _*en las urnas como trabajadores y observadores de las urnas* , y que conozcan la ley de su estado y se aseguren de que no solo los votantes, sino también los que buscan un cargo cumplan la ley._​

Nos enfrentamos a algunos grupos poderosos en el lado Dem, que no siempre juegan limpio. Algunos de estos grupos son Indivisible, Girar a la Izquierda y Adelante Juntos . Es importante aprender todo sobre " Adelante Juntos " de Hillary Clinton y todos los grupos que apoyan. También es importante tener en cuenta que estos grupos progresivos interactúan y trabajan juntos para lograr sus objetivos. *Es vital conocer a todos estos grupos, en particular a los tres mencionados aquí, ya que lograron voltear la casa en 2018. Entramos en detalles en nuestro manual .


El plan de ataque de los demócratas para 2020:*
Actualmente, se están enfocando en la Casa Blanca, la Cámara de Representantes y el Senado para recuperar el control de los tres en 2020. Ya identificaron a 11 estados que llaman "Superestados". Si cambian CUATRO de estos escaños sin perder ningún Demócrata, recuperarán el control del Senado. Los siguientes son los 11 estados en los que están enfocados. (SIGNIFICADO QUE EL DINERO SEGUIRÁ AL DEMÓCRATA QUE FUNCIONA EN ESTOS ESTADOS, ASÍ COMO PLETHORA DE LOS VOLUNTARIOS)

Maine, Wisconsin, Michigan, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Carolina del Norte, Georgia, Florida, Texas, Colorado y Arizona. Swing Left trabaja estrechamente con MoveOn, así como con Indivisible.


En EEUU pueden hacerte la pirula de votar con tu nombre como aparezcas en otro estado
Y como podeis ver ya no es a "negros, hispanos y minorias"
Si no a cualquier que se despiste


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Es lo que hay, dejaos de Indra y subnormalidades.





*








Parlamento de la Unión Europea | Scytl







www.scytl.com




*








*ELECIONES ALEMANAS FRACESAS DICE EL OP






VOSOTROS SOIS SUFNORNAMLES
LLEVA USA 1 2 AÑOS CON EL CUENTO DE CONTAR LOS VOTOS DE DOMINION
QUE ES EL MISMO PROGRAMA DE LA UE QUE VA CON SCYTEL

https://www.scytl.com/es/recursos-y-referencias/clientes/parlamento-http://[SIZE=4]de-la-union-europea/[/SIZE]*​


*Voto por internet*


*Recursos y referencias*


*Soluciones para el sector público*


*Sobre Scytl*


*Contacto*

* 



Clientes







Con la confianza de clientes como tú en todo el mundo*



*Descubre cómo nuestras soluciones han modernizado las elecciones y los procesos de toma de decisión en todo el mundo.*
​* 









*
* 
CLIENTES



Parlamento de la Unión Europea

 Europa. Scytl Election Night Reporting
El Parlamento de la Unión Europea publicó los resultados de las elecciones al Parlamento Europeo en 2019 utilizando nuestra solución Scytl Election Night Reporting. Se proporcionaron los resultados de los 28 Estados miembros de la UE, en sus 24 idiomas oficiales y con datos a escala nacional y europea.
Scytl ya se había encargado en 2014 de la difusión de los resultados de las elecciones europeas, consideradas como las segundas mayores elecciones democráticas del mundo.
Este proyecto internacional a gran escala fue posible gracias a la solución Scytl Election Night Reporting, que recibió de la compañía Kantar los resultados de más de 210 millones de votantes europeos. Solo fueron necesarios 10 minutos para evaluar, publicar y difundir los resultados.
Su extraordinaria robustez permitió que el sitio web de los resultados recibiera más de 300 clics por segundo y más de 13 millones de visitas en las 12 horas siguientes al cierre de los comicios. Asimismo, más de 250 medios de comunicación internacionales pudieron utilizar los datos y el widget disponible en el sitio web.










Consejo de Europa

Francia




  

Parlamento de la Unión Europea

Europa




  

Ministerio del Interior

España








Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores
Francia






Ministerio de Educación

Francia






Ministerio de Gobierno Local y Modernización
Noruega








Comisión electoral de Nueva Gales del Sur

Australia






Ayuntamientos de Ontario*
*Canadá*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

*PUCHERAZO EN ELECCIONES EN FRANCIA EDICION 2022*

RECOPILACION DE LAS TRAMPAS QUE SE HACEN EN TODO EL MUNDO

PARA HACKEAR LAS ELECCIONES

EXPLICADAS PARA IDIOTAS COMO USTED









The Conservative's Guide to Defeating The Swamp - coreysdigs.com


A step-by-step Conservative's Guide to Defeating The Swamp is a must have for the 2020 elections! Packed full of key information and how to take action NOW!




www.coreysdigs.com





*MIRAD QUIEN SABEN UNOS Y OTROS LOS TRUCOS Y TRAMPAS MAS QUE PROBABLES CON LOS CENSOS, LOS VOTOS, LA MANIPULACION MEDIATICA

Y LAS SOLUCIONES QUE PROPONEN*​

organizarse y acudir de "observadores"
vigilar el puto censo
organizar plataformas para ir a la justicia (otra cosa seria que actue o no)
se pesao con las cosa para hacerlas cumplir

Volver arriba.


*Un manual práctico para el activismo conservador  <<de cualquier que no sea un parguela y se quiera dejar robar unas elecciones por las mafias organizdas>>*

The Conservative's Guide to Defeating The Swamp | coreysdigs.com




*Por Engage The Right
Sitio web • Twitter*





*Manual paso a paso de 31 páginas con información inestimable para derrotar al pantano.
• Aprender sobre las estrategias y organizaciones demócratas.*​

*• Conceptos básicos sobre el gobierno y palabras / conceptos importantes para entender.

• Guía paso a paso sobre cómo ser activo

• Consejos para el registro de votantes

• El poder de las redes sociales.


Es imperativo que los que estamos a la derecha (partidarios de Trump, conservadores, republicanos) participemos HOY en las próximas elecciones de 2020. *Las ideas de campaña del socialismo, las fronteras abiertas, el infanticidio y el Medicare para todos no solo dan miedo, sino que el hecho de que más de 40 grupos progresistas con la misión de resistir a Trump cueste lo que cueste y evitar que gane en 2020, también debería asustarlo.

Indivisible es un grupo de resistencia de Trump que se formó en 2016 después de que el presidente Trump ganara las elecciones. En un período de tiempo muy corto, este grupo de izquierda ha podido usar las enseñanzas del Tea Party y movilizar a la izquierda en la acción diaria. Este grupo organiza y promueve mítines, protestas y matanzas en todo el país, así como también promueve llamadas diarias a los miembros del Congreso para apoyar u oponerse a que las facturas se voten.


*¿Qué podemos hacer para ser activos y apoyar a nuestros candidatos y las causas en el futuro? *Además de ser activo, también es importante ser educado.

Por ejemplo, en mi estado de Carolina del Sur, no nos registramos para votar por partido. Sabemos que hay un gran impulso a la izquierda para tratar de derrotar y destituir a Lindsey Graham. ¿Cómo podrían los demócratas lograr esto? Una forma de hacerlo es votando en las primarias republicanas. Votan y apoyan al candidato que creen que un demócrata podría vencer. Si Lindsey Graham tiene un retador republicano, entonces votarían por esta persona en grandes cantidades y renunciarían a votar en la primaria demócrata.


*¿Sabía que a pesar de que se mudó de un estado a un estado totalmente nuevo, 10 años después de una mudanza, todavía puede aparecer como votante activo o registrado en el estado desde el que se mudó? *Es muy fácil ser proactivo y hacer una búsqueda rápida en Internet para la Junta de Elecciones en el estado desde el cual se mudó. Al ingresar su información, puede verificar rápidamente si aún está activo como votante. Si descubre que lo es, debe seguir los pasos apropiados para que su nombre sea eliminado de los registros de votantes. Esto también es MUY importante si tiene un familiar que fue votante y ahora está fallecido. Ayude a limpiar las listas de votantes para ayudar a prevenir el fraude electoral.



*¿Alguna vez ha sido voluntario en la oficina republicana de su condado? *¿Está la oficina bien dotada de voluntarios para llamar a la puerta, llamadas telefónicas, eventos? A menudo, las oficinas tienen una necesidad desesperada de voluntarios y no hay suficientes voluntarios para manejar la carga de trabajo. ¿Sabe qué tipo de datos reciben las oficinas para los votantes potenciales? ¿La oficina solo recibe datos que pertenecen a los republicanos que votaron en una primaria? Si es así, ¿cuántos republicanos no votaron en una primaria? ¿Cuántos votantes independientes o activos faltan al no contactarlos?


¿Estaría dispuesto a inscribirse como trabajador electoral o observador electoral el día de la elección? ¿Tiene su estado una votación anticipada o una votación en persona en ausencia? ¿Hay observadores de encuestas en esos lugares todos los días? ¿Sabía que en las elecciones pasadas (2018), el hombre que ganó el Distrito 1 del SC para la Cámara de Representantes pasó el día anterior y el día de la elección conduciendo a diferentes lugares de votación? Lo atraparon haciéndose pasar por un votante y estaba haciendo campaña en línea, así como repartiendo bocadillos y agua a los votantes en línea. Hubo 15 trabajadores electorales capacitados para trabajar el Día de las Elecciones en estos precintos. CINCO no se presentó a trabajar. A pesar de que algunas personas se quejaron, se le permitió realizar estas actividades ilegales debido a la falta de trabajadores. 

_Este es solo un ejemplo de por qué *es tan importante *_GENTE _*en las urnas como trabajadores y observadores de las urnas* , y que conozcan la ley de su estado y se aseguren de que no solo los votantes, sino también los que buscan un cargo cumplan la ley._​

Nos enfrentamos a algunos grupos poderosos en el lado Dem, que no siempre juegan limpio. Algunos de estos grupos son Indivisible, Girar a la Izquierda y Adelante Juntos . Es importante aprender todo sobre " Adelante Juntos " de Hillary Clinton y todos los grupos que apoyan. También es importante tener en cuenta que estos grupos progresivos interactúan y trabajan juntos para lograr sus objetivos. *Es vital conocer a todos estos grupos, en particular a los tres mencionados aquí, ya que lograron voltear la casa en 2018. Entramos en detalles en nuestro manual .


El plan de ataque de los demócratas para 2020:*
Actualmente, se están enfocando en la Casa Blanca, la Cámara de Representantes y el Senado para recuperar el control de los tres en 2020. Ya identificaron a 11 estados que llaman "Superestados". Si cambian CUATRO de estos escaños sin perder ningún Demócrata, recuperarán el control del Senado. Los siguientes son los 11 estados en los que están enfocados. (SIGNIFICADO QUE EL DINERO SEGUIRÁ AL DEMÓCRATA QUE FUNCIONA EN ESTOS ESTADOS, ASÍ COMO PLETHORA DE LOS VOLUNTARIOS)

Maine, Wisconsin, Michigan, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Carolina del Norte, Georgia, Florida, Texas, Colorado y Arizona. Swing Left trabaja estrechamente con MoveOn, así como con Indivisible.


En EEUU pueden hacerte la pirula de votar con tu nombre como aparezcas en otro estado
Y como podeis ver ya no es a "negros, hispanos y minorias"
Si no a cualquier que se despiste


----------



## Psipsa (20 Jun 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Vamos que los gandaluces funcionais como los getanos, que solo confiai en los premoh!!!
> 
> Por eso sois la region mas subdesarrollada y subnormal de España. Pero no te preocupes que cuando os empiece a robar el pp y no lleguen las paguitas, vais a comer mierda a carretadas.



Hazte bien la raya que vas mal peinado


----------



## la mano negra (20 Jun 2022)

Si tú eres andaluz , yo soy cura. El problema de Vox es el algoritmo , los trucos de fontanería fina que se estilan en los recuentos de las actas y en la asignación final de escaños a cada partido. Con unos pocos votos debidamente manipulasdos en lugares estratégicos , le das la vuelta a unas elecciones políticas. Y no tienen que ser decenas de miles , simplemente con unos cuantos miles . Y la magia se produce.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

la mano negra dijo:


> Si tú eres andaluz , yo soy cura. El problema de Vox es el algoritmo , los trucos de fontanería fina que se estilan en los recuentos de las actas y en la asignación final de escaños a cada partido. Con unos pocos votos debidamente manipulasdos en lugares estratégicos , le das la vuelta a unas elecciones políticas. Y no tienen que ser decenas de miles , simplemente con unos cuantos miles . Y la magia se produce.



*EXACTO*​


----------



## Psipsa (20 Jun 2022)

Palma del Río Pater


----------



## keylargof (20 Jun 2022)

Yo como ANDALUZ os digo que el OP es un completo subnormal.


----------



## schulz (20 Jun 2022)

Tú, si que has hecho el ridiculo.__alomejor eres un interesado Marrón / glase¨


----------



## Oteador (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Con tanto hilo sobre los resultados de Vox en Andalucía yo llevo esperando uno que explique los resultados de la izquierda


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (20 Jun 2022)

*¡¡¡RESULTADOS EN ANDALUCÍA...POR UN ANDALUZ (viejo)!!!

OLONA* perdió fuelle cuando le comunicaron que "EL GAZPACHAZO" no contaba con ella (Y no por ser alicantina). Hemos visto la representación de "La Tragedia de Cesar" en versión femenina (y quién la acompañaba en los mítines no hacía precisamente ni de Casio ni de Bruto). Yo me plantearía, sino cambiar, crear un nuevo partido. ¡¡¡PORQUE NO TIENES A UN MARCO ANTONIO QUE PUEDA VENGARTE!!! (La envidia ibérica es como el jamón, sin parangón en el mundo entero).

*NOCILLA* ¡¡¡QUE MERENDILLA!!! Tuvieron que aplicarle "Protocolos de reanimación" a media mañana y no precisamente por un "Golpe de Caló". El shock recibido (Y eso que ni cacunao y sin antenitas cercanas) al comunicarle que "El Sistema" había aceptado al gallego como recambio y que su misión sería la de "profetizar le llegada del nuevo mesías" para lo cual, su misión es limpiar el camino de estorbos y moscardas cojoneras.
El problema de este "pardillo" es que se cree que ¡¡¡TO ER MONTE EH ORÉGANO!!! y lo que no sabe es que él es como la fase de un cohete Saturno, que una vez que cumple su cometido, se le desecha y se pierde.
El Macarenazo ha levantado ampollas. "Cuidao" que no le caiga una maceta de algún balcón, accidentes, curiosamente, de estética muy andaluza.

*ESPADAS* Ignoraba que la mano iba a bastos. Hay pocas cosas que se han de aprender de los andaluces "PARA PODER SOBREVIVIRLES" *¡¡¡SALVO QUE TU POLLA NO LE SAQUE UN PALMO...NUNCA LES/NOS ESTAFES!!!* Y mucho menos a los sevillanos. Nos podéis mear encima y tratarnos como a desgraciaos pero se ha de procurar saber hacerlo, con gracia y con destreza. La cornada de un Miura es lo más agradable si se te engancha en el engaño.
Cierto bujarrón compró lo que le hicieron creer y que, por supuesto, no era y le echó pelotas a quién, aún, tiene unos peligrosos espolones, sacrificando "A SU VESTAL". Y hay algo tiene este ex-vice, a parte de poder y es paciencia ¡¡¡SIÉNTATE EN EL DINTEL DE TU PUERTA A VER PASAR EL CADÁVER DE TU ENEMIGO!!!

*HUAN* "ER DE LAS TORRIJAS" Tú, mu andalú, andalú no eres. Sin gracia, ni salero, ni "duende". Tu no naciste andalú, tu te caíste del pico de la cigüeña por alguna vega sureña.
"La Fierecilla Indomable" te la metió como hizo el burro con el león. Ahora te pide que "le comas los morritos" y entonces le gritas ¡¡¡"Que como, si no puedes girar el cuello"!!!.
Y, aparte de "SABORIO" ¡¡¡CIEGO!!!, o es que no "viste" como empitonó al "EMPOLVAO". Y como te ha dejao al final, con esa caricatura gilipollesca del flotador y que ¡¡¡ERA MÁS LA TORRIJA QUE LLEVABAS ENCIMA QUE LA QUE DECÍAS COCINAR!!!

*LA TERE* No querías poner lavadoras, ¡¡¡POH AHORA T'VAH JARTA!!! hasta que se te queme el motor de la automática.
¡¡¡AH!!! Y dile al kichi que vaya practicando con la plancha.

*¡¡¡¿HAY ALGUIEN?!!!* La Tucán "va montá" en el mismo "carricoche" que el bujarrón monclovita.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jun 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Con tanto hilo sobre los resultados de Vox en Andalucía yo llevo esperando uno que explique los resultados de la izquierda



No aparecerá. Entre todos, cogiditos de la mano, han parado a la turboderecha y eso es lo que importa. Los patronos estarán contentos.


superloki dijo:


> Las elecciones autonómicas se comparan con elecciones autonómicas. VOX ha mejorado sus votos y sus escaños a pesar de fallos bastante grandes, asi que no sé de qué poyas estáis hablando



Ni te esfuerces, les mola más hacerse las trampas al solitario y presentarse como ejpertos.


----------



## Burbujarras (20 Jun 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> A ignorados por llamar fulana a Olona y defender a la escoria de Cs



Muy white knight andas, no?


----------



## superloki (20 Jun 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No aparecerá. Entre todos, cogiditos de la mano, han parado a la turboderecha y eso es lo que importa. Los patronos estarán contentos.
> 
> Ni te esfuerces, les mola más hacerse las trampas al solitario y presentarse como ejpertos.



No es por nada, pero ¿De donde has citado mi comentario? Yo nunca dije eso, y de hecho al hacer clic en el mensaje me lleva a un hilo que abrí de Carlos Galán y su estrategia inmobiliaria... 

EDITO: Parece que lo ha dicho un tal "Franco vuelve"...


----------



## Burbujarras (20 Jun 2022)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Vox ha sacado un 25% de votos más
> 
> El problema es el reparto de escaños cuando un partido recibe tantos votos




Autonómicas 2018: 395.978 votos.
Generales Abril 2019: 611.200 votos.
Generales Noviembre 2019: 867.429 votos.
Autonómicas 2022: 493.932 votos.

Adios a las derechuzas. ¡Viva la derechuza!


----------



## qbit (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



"A dar lecciones" Pues si sois unos paletos habrá que daros lecciones, si se trata de haceros mejorar.

Pero en cambio ese supuesto "sentimiento" andaluz se caga patas abajo cuando viene un moronegrosudacachino. Ahí agacháiis las orejas no os vayan a llamar "racistas", eh, jajaja.


----------



## La tulipe noire (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Ya verá usted como el ganador se marque un Rajoy con su mayoría absoluta, es decir confiarlo todo a pequeñas mejoras de la economía sin tocar memoria histórica, ni chiringuitos feministas, ni sindicatos mafiosos, ni tirar de la manta en corrupciones, ni acabar con okupas, ni paguiteros, en resumen sin hacer nada útil.


----------



## daesrd (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.



No generalices, habla por ti...


----------



## Paranoias75 (20 Jun 2022)

Orgulloso de pasar del Psoe al PP, luego os quejareis de que algunos pensemos que sois unos cazurros, me la pela lo que le pase a este país de mierda imagínate al estercolero Andaluz.


----------



## Covaleda (20 Jun 2022)

superloki dijo:


> No es por nada, pero ¿De donde has citado mi comentario? Yo nunca dije eso, y de hecho al hacer clic en el mensaje me lleva a un hilo que abrí de Carlos Galán y su estrategia inmobiliaria...
> 
> EDITO: Parece que lo ha dicho un tal "Franco vuelve"...



Coño que cosa más rara. Me temo que he sido víctima de los duendes de la tecnología.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

EXCLUSIVA: Tracking GAD3 FORTA


¡Oh vosotros los que entráis, abandonad toda esperanza!




www.burbuja.info






Trecet dijo:


> A las 18.00h estaban los resultados de las andaluzas CLAVADOS en Burbuja.info.
> 
> ¿Algo que comentar?



ESTAN CON EL CULO DEMASIADO EN LLAMAS PARA QUERER VER ESTE POST 

E VER LOS DATOS UN POQUITO ANTES ES RECONOCER CON SON INVECILES



NO CRYPTOS 

NO ACCIONES

NO VOTO 

NO CARNE 

NO PUTAS O FOLLAR NI PAGANDO

*SI IMPUESTOS 
SI GASOLINA A 3 EUROS

Y AHORA A A REMAR GVARROS*
*VENGA REMO HASTA EL INFARTO POR CAMBIO CLIMATICO 




*​


----------



## cortoplacista (20 Jun 2022)

No ha habido castigo a VOX, ha habido apuesta por la tranquilidad cortoplacista, la de pasado mañana. Por más que alertamos de las bestias que se acercan y nos destruirán el despertar es siempre lento (la masa es lenta por definición). ¿Cuánto se ha tardado en pasar de PSOE a PP? pues calcula cuanto se tardará para pasar de PP a otra cosa.
Soy andaluz y conozco mi tierra al milímetro...casi literalmente.


----------



## cuñado de bar (20 Jun 2022)

El op tiene pinta de ser cuenta secundaria de el promotor o un cm de ciudadanos.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (20 Jun 2022)

Se le está dando una caña a VOX, sobre todo por parte de la izquierda, que no entiendo. Y no soy votante de VOX.

Va a más, en mayor o menor medida, en un coto donde era prácticamente imposible que gobernara la derecha. A pesar de haberse equivocado con la candidata, han sacado dos escaños más. Y falta ver en las generales si, a nivel de Andalucía, continúa la tendencia a más.

Al final supongo que lo que tratan es de asentarse como partido, no de pegar el pelotazo como los podemitas e irse a tomar por el culo en 4 días.

Yo tenía claro que VOX no iba a ser pelotazo, ni en autonomías ni en generales, porque no es un populismo agresivo como lo fue Iglesias y compañía. Irá a más, poco a poco, a medida que crezca el descontento con el desgobierno. Y quedará el PP como centro, y VOX como centro-derecha.


La putada es que serán los que se coman las reformas y recortes que vienen. Y los vamos a crucificar, porque las personas somos cortoplacistas y no nos acordamos de lo de anteayer.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Jun 2022)

> Absolutamente de acuerdo con usted. Me gustaría que nos equivocaramos, pero me temo que va a ser así. La maquinaria de la propaganda ya está trabajando a todo trapo para el cambio de cromos y que las cosas sigan igual.







*Al Final parece que ha sido (C) CRASH before (D) DECLASS |*



*crashear la economia antes de desclasificar lo que sea que vayan a sacar. Trump en Truth Social*











La demolición controlada de la economía


Yo no veo enlace a su web por ninguna lado. en la cabecera está la dirección web del tipo No habla de enlace




www.burbuja.info


----------



## rejon (20 Jun 2022)

El cuento de que viene la ultraderecha es un hundimiento asegurado. La gente no se deja manipular tanto por los activistas políticos disfrazados de periodistas. 

Cada vez tienen menos poder para condicionar el voto. Y los mercenarios lo llevan fatal.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que ...



han ganado dos diputados, los únicos que han crecido no estando en el poder. Tener el gobierno en Andalucía y hacerlo mejor que la cuadra corrupta del PSOE es muy fácil, los pobres andaluces están acostumbrados a los gobiernos de la corrupción tercermundista de los EREs y cualquier otra cosa les emociona, es normal, contra eso poco se podía hacer. Los análisis sobre un desastre de VOX, que no ha ocurrido obviamente, son cosa de loquitos inestables de burbuja ( comunistas nazis de extrema derecha izquierda ) o de rojos rabiosos. Tú tienes pinta de formar parte de esos rebaños, unfortunately ... ( para tí, digo )


----------



## javac (20 Jun 2022)

Me recuerda cuando la selección española siempre perdía en cuartos de final

Pero íbamos a ser campeones de la galaxia

Para mí Vox es el equivalente de ciudadanos o podemos partidos levantados por el nwo para que se siga votando pp psoe y la gente piense que tiene opciones de elección

Les dejaría gobernar porque creo que no valen ni el oxígeno que respiran 
Más de lo mismo vividores de lo público


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (20 Jun 2022)

en andalucia y en todas partes, eso de que te metan a alguien que no es de alli en unas autonomicas porque se ha empadronado 3 meses antes no lo va a ver bien nadie, otra cosa es que sea legal.


----------



## Roedr (20 Jun 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Lo que no ha entendido VOX, o mas bien lo ha entendido pero no podía hacer nada, es que Juanma Moreno ha heredado las redes clientelares de enchufados del PSOE y las ha mantenido sin modificar ni una coma, por lo cual todos los parásitos han pasado a votar al nuevo proveedor del pesebre.



Este es el resumen. No hay más. El resto de análisis son boberías a toro pasao.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (20 Jun 2022)

zahara_ dijo:


> Se nota y mucho que Vox ni conoce ni entiende el sentimiento andaluz. Ni izquierdas ni derechas, el andaluz es lo primero orgulloso de ser andaluz y de sus costumbres.
> 
> Poner a un NO ANDALUZ como candidato y disfrazarlo (literalmente) de lo que no es para engañar a... quién (?) para decir que va a cerrar Canal Sur y que hay que combatir el fanatismo ecológico ajjajajjajajja
> 
> ...



Hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## baifo (20 Jun 2022)

Usted me va a perdonar pero creo que para ser andaluz no hace falta estudiar mucho , eso de pasar de darle la mayoría absoluta al psoe a dárselo al pp lo hace cualquier españolito . Perdone que le quite méritos pero es que no les veo nada excepcional a los andaluces , el acento si acaso , pero seamos serios eso no es como para ponerse así de exclusivos ehhh


----------



## loveisintheair (21 Jun 2022)

Invierte y que te okupen dijo:


> Joder con la tontería, que ya cansa.
> 
> Álvarez del Manzano era andalú de Zevilla y fue arcarde de Madrit muchos años.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que todos los que has nombrado eran gente que vivía allí, no gente que se bajó del autobús el día de las elecciones.


----------



## loveisintheair (21 Jun 2022)

Sinjar dijo:


> Vox en las Andaluzas, han sido los únicos que han hablado para los jóvenes. Llevamos cerca de 2 décadas en las que no se dan soluciones, ni se dice nada para los jóvenes. Y ya tenemos 2 generaciones perdidas, la actual de jóvenes nacidos después del 98, peor que la anterior de finales de los 80.
> 
> Algo es algo. Pero ha salido el PP. Pues a disfrutar lo votado.



El vídeo es muy bonito, pero me pasa como me pasó en su día con Podemos:
ponen el dedo en la llaga, denuncian lo que pasa, pero ¿proponen alguna solución?
Votarles a ellos, sí.
Pero, ¿qué harían con mi voto?
¿Qué medidas tomarían?

(y conste que escribo esto pensando en que a alguien de Vox le pueda aprovechar)


----------



## loveisintheair (21 Jun 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Ya os dije que Feijoo se comía a Bocs, da una imagen centrada, sea o no verdad, y por el centro es por donde se ganan elecciones. Las respuestas a mi comentario fueron de burla hacia Feijoo, y ya vemos que el tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar.
> 
> No hay tanta gente con ganas de bronca como los de Vox, es una minoría resentida e incapaz de asimilar cambios, algo contrario a la evolución, y si algo enseña la naturaleza es que la evolución siempre gana.



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Estamos hasta los cojones de broncas.
Incluso quienes alguna vez hemos votado a Vox.


----------



## loveisintheair (21 Jun 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> El pp esta vaciando los pueblos de andalucia.
> Como?
> 
> Quitandoles las sucursales bancarias...
> ...



Están cerrando sucursales bancarias en todas partes de España, gobierne quien gobierne.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

*la democracia ahora esta automatica*
*
no necesita la intervencion de los remeros 


gracias scytel
*
*




*​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jun 2022)

*scytel barcelona ha contando sus votos*

*gracias por jugar*

*espero que haya disfrutado tanto como nosotros *



archive.ph


----------



## wwknude (21 Jun 2022)

Poner a Olona fue un error.


----------



## Hrodrich (21 Jun 2022)

Deja de darle la vuelta a la burra con gilipolleces. Que los españoles sean retrasadísimos y punto es la principal causa, al margen que hayan puesto a la charo de Olona.


----------



## vayaquesi (21 Jun 2022)

La verdad es que me sorprende en lo que ha quedado el debate político. Ya si eso otro día hablamos del desempleo, inmigración, impuestos, y todas las cosas que importan.

Pero mira, mejor para todos, los andaluces se libran de toda la izquierda con un gobierno al que no le pueden toser al tener mayoría absoluta, y VOX así no sufre desgaste alguno, pues las elecciones importantes son las nacionales.


----------



## Fiallo (21 Jun 2022)

La cantidad de paguiteros que hay en Andalucía. ¡Urge una reingeniería social para acabar con esa mentalidad de mierda paguitera del andaluz medio!


----------



## LetalFantasy (21 Jun 2022)

Nadie está haciendo la lectura correcta.


----------



## ivanito (21 Jun 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> *Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla* (Barcelona, 1 de mayo de 1970).
> Nada mas señoria.



Pero vive en Andalucia.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (21 Jun 2022)

Pasar de 400.000 votos a medio millón y conseguir dos escaños más es un ridículo estrepitoso?

Una cosa son las pretensiones que se tengan y otra los hechos, en CYL la campaña de "Siembra" estuvo mejor enfocada y más atinada señalando el origen de los problemas y sus posibles soluciones (los reportajes de los ganaderos de la Montaña palentina, los debates, los mítines, todo fue un éxito mayúsculo e incontestable, se habló a tumba abierta y se llegó al corazón de la gente con medidas y propuestas adaptadas ad hoc al territorio y a sus gentes), el candidato además era un joven que rebosaba lozanía y buenas ideas frente a un pueblo envejecido, amortajado y desierto ilusión, en Castilla había tenido Vox a sus primeros alcaldes cuando aún transitaban por el desierto como los Santos coptos y se veía claro que se podía entrar en el. Gobierno , aquí la candidata, un pelin histriónica, exagerada y disfrazada de algo que no es con trajecito de faralaes incluido, pues ha hecho que la subida sea mucho más tenue, Zancajo ha pilotado una campaña muy distorsionada donde no se han hecho propuestas claras y se han dedicado a tocar los cuatro temas de siempre y no han convencido a nadie, su desembarco allí era como ver a Maradona en el Sevilla gordo y adiposo al final de su carrera. Un fichaje mediático sin nada de consistencia, solo un mero reclamo de marketing.
Ahora bien, yo recuerdo que en las elecciones del 16 Podemos concurrió en amalgama con IU y sus marcas blancas y aún así bajaron en un 17% respecto a las del 15,perdiendo bastantes más de 200.000 votos por el camino (ni con el airbag que le proporcionaron los votos de un partido que 5 años atrás subía como la espuma pudieron amortiguar bien el golpe). Podemos aspiraba a asaltar los cielos y sólo asalto sillones y carteras. VOX es un movimiento al servicio de España y en los gobiernos o parlamentos donde ha entrado esta demostrando cual es su vocación real de servicio. Mientras haga de contrapeso y le apriete las clavijas al PP todo irá bien.el problema es que esté vuelva a crecer y se recuperé de los casos de corrupción y la decadencia que padecía.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (21 Jun 2022)

Pantxin dijo:


> *Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla* (Barcelona, 1 de mayo de 1970).
> Nada mas señoria.



Nació en Barcelona como Montilla en Iznajar, pero lleva toda su vida en Andalucía (sus padres eran charnegos emigrados en los 60). No es un foriatu que se haya plantado allí de la noche a la mañana usando su popuralidad como reclamo. 
Olona es alicantina y ha entrado en campaña como bien digo, como una forastera, sin conocer bien el carácter y la Idiosincrasia de las gentes de aquellos lares, disfrazándose de faraona en plan Dolores Vargas y supliendo la falta de propuestas con gritos y estridencias varias. 
Yo voté a Vox hace tres años pero eso no me impide ver las cosas como son. Zancajo ha planteado muy mal las cosas... Lo que se hizo bien con "Siembra" en CYL se ha hecho mal aquí.


----------



## murti-bing (21 Jun 2022)

Ni me había planteado que Olona fuera andaluza o no a la hora de votar. Dudo mucho que a la mayoría le importe.


----------



## murti-bing (21 Jun 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Nadie está haciendo la lectura correcta.



no tenía ni idea de ésto, vaya tela.


----------



## Pantxin (21 Jun 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Pero vive en Andalucia.



Y me parece bien.
Como me parece bien que Olona se presente en y por Andalucia.


----------



## Blackest (21 Jun 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Nadie está haciendo la lectura correcta.



Felicidades pues a Rubén Gisbert, espero que reclame la presidencia de la Junta ya ha demostrado ser el ganador.


----------



## LetalFantasy (21 Jun 2022)

No hay nada que votar, un voto = un subnormal.


----------



## Charbonnier (21 Jun 2022)

uno.-. El gallego Feijoo ha dado un vuelco en el PP, nos guste o no. Ha dado un halo de presunta seriedad, como de vuelta al PP clásico. El Casado estaba amortizado y producía desconfianza, por eso Sánchez y cía estaban tan contentos con él. Esto electoralmente tiene su peso hasta en unas municipales.

dos.- Como bien dicen más arriba, en Andalucía no te puedes presentar con una de Alicante interpretando a una andaluza de Jerez, no se le ocurre ni al que asó la manteca. Es un error de bulto y se ha pagado. Son elecciones de cercanía y hay que elegir a un candidato que en los años previos se haya batido el cobre en la zona y tenga acento de la zona. En otro caso parece que te traen a uno de fuera a ponerte las pilas y eso da rechazo.

tres.-Andalucía es tierra chiringuitera y bienpagá por excelencia. Eso se ha conseguido poco a poco en casi 50 años y está profundamente enraizado, y ahora no va a venir uno de fuera a ponerlo en cuestión. A VOX les ha faltado habilidad y cintura en esta materia.

cuatro.- el español medio y, por lo tanto, el andaluz, tiene memoria de pez y por ello no se acuerda que, ese mismo señor al que ha votado, hace escasos meses le tenía amordazado con un tela en la boca y sin poder salir prácticamente de casa; entre otras muchas lindezas.

cinco.- El andaluz medio ve que la cosa se está torciendo, que la gasofa vale 2,20, que la luz está como está como está y que se va a comer a pelo el verano sin poner aire acondicionado y cargando con la nevera portátil en lugar de ir al chiringo de la playa. También ve que en la empresa suya o del vecino están para pocas bromas. Estas cosas no las relacionan con la moronegrada o con la charo feminista, que son territorio VOX, sino que se les viene de forma lejana a la memoria que cada vez que el PSOE anda cerca acaba todo el mundo lampando. Y esto, habiendo un señor tan "serio y competente" como Feijoo atrae muchos votos al PP.

seis.- Me ha llamado mucho la atención que el tema corrupción no se tocaba en la campaña, al menos en lo que he visto que ha sido poco. VOX ahí tuvo un filón inagotable, tanto respecto al PP como al PSOE. ¿Instrucciones de mucho más arriba, de quien mueve los hilos, de no tocar ese tema?, si así fuera estaríamos apañados y nos daría exactamente igual quien ganase en esta fiesta de la democracia......cosa que me temo que es así.

siete.- Efectivamente, sobrestimamos a los españoles. no se pueden pedir peras al olmo. Con lo que hemos visto en los últimos 40 años tanto PP como PSOE debieran haber desaparecido o ser partidos residuales. Y ahí los tienes, sanos y orondos.

ocho.-


----------



## ivanito (21 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096437



No hace falta decir nada, os podéis inventar los motivos que queráis que da lo mismo, esta foto lo explica todo y no hace falta buscar más explicaciones.
Podéis cerrar el hilo y tirarlo a la papelera.


----------



## ivanito (21 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1096341



Definitivamente, no era un candidato serio.
Y debemos tener en cuenta que el votante de Vox a menudo es el más crítico.


----------



## Covaleda (21 Jun 2022)

La diferencia con la abstención en las autonómicas anteriores fue de apenas dos puntos.


----------



## Von Rudel (21 Jun 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> uno.-. El gallego Feijoo ha dado un vuelco en el PP, nos guste o no. Ha dado un halo de presunta seriedad, como de vuelta al PP clásico. El Casado estaba amortizado y producía desconfianza, por eso Sánchez y cía estaban tan contentos con él. Esto electoralmente tiene su peso hasta en unas municipales.
> 
> dos.- Como bien dicen más arriba, en Andalucía no te puedes presentar con una de Alicante interpretando a una andaluza de Jerez, no se le ocurre ni al que asó la manteca. Es un error de bulto y se ha pagado. Son elecciones de cercanía y hay que elegir a un candidato que en los años previos se haya batido el cobre en la zona y tenga acento de la zona. En otro caso parece que te traen a uno de fuera a ponerte las pilas y eso da rechazo.
> 
> ...




Ha tenido errores ciertamente pero de ellos se aprende o acabas como en ciudadanos. Toca aprender de ellos y no ponerse nerviosos.


Toca replantearse una nueva estrategia y esperar la oportunidad.


Andalucia fue en terminos de elecciones una especie de todos contra Vox.Campaña en medios y polemicas varias va lograr queel espantapajaros Andaluz lograra la mayoria. En una campaña mediatica de unanimidad que solo vi en España con los medios lamiendo el pincel a Obama. Y supongo que la nueva estrategia de la izquierda y medios de derechas en hacer lo mismo con Feijoocito.


Creo que lo que tiene que hacer Vox es ir por la via de Buxade, con el nacional populismo y no la via conservadora Polaca. Para eso dejarse de presumir en recorte y dar el dinero a los Españoles sino recortar para dar una preferencia nacional. Y sobre todo un mensaje ultranacionalista para ir movilizando y corriendo la ventana de Overton poco a poco como hizo el Frente Nacional. Y hacerlo sin miedos y corta pisas, como lo de recular lo de cerrar canal sur, o apoyar las leyes de prostitucion del Psoe,etc.... Tiene que ir Vox a la guerra y solo apoyarse en el PP para rascar presupuesto y hacer sus politicas aunque te ataquen.

Nacionalismo como primera bandera.

Populismo a saco prometiendo ayudas masivas a los Españoles.


España es un país socialista, lo sabía Franco, lo sabe el Psoe que es el partido que mas se parece a España, y lo sabe el PP que no quiere liberales ni conservadores solo gestores.


----------



## Covaleda (21 Jun 2022)

Pues no debería, aunque tampoco me sorprende.

De nada.


----------



## nate (21 Jun 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> uno.-. El gallego Feijoo ha dado un vuelco en el PP, nos guste o no. Ha dado un halo de presunta seriedad, como de vuelta al PP clásico. El Casado estaba amortizado y producía desconfianza, por eso Sánchez y cía estaban tan contentos con él. Esto electoralmente tiene su peso hasta en unas municipales.
> 
> dos.- Como bien dicen más arriba, en Andalucía no te puedes presentar con una de Alicante interpretando a una andaluza de Jerez, no se le ocurre ni al que asó la manteca. Es un error de bulto y se ha pagado. Son elecciones de cercanía y hay que elegir a un candidato que en los años previos se haya batido el cobre en la zona y tenga acento de la zona. En otro caso parece que te traen a uno de fuera a ponerte las pilas y eso da rechazo.
> 
> ...



El punto 7 es LA AUTENTICA VERDAD. Lo demás casi que es discutible todo.


----------



## sintripulacion (21 Jun 2022)

wwknude dijo:


> Poner a Olona fue un error.



Abascal ha cometido un enorme error.
Ha prescindido de un brillante y valioso activo en el Parlamento nacional, solo Espinosa y el propio Abascal están a la altura de Olona.
Hoy Meritxell Batet, los batasunos, los recogenueces, los separatistas catalanes y toda la bancada de Ministros tienen una sonrisa porque se han quitado un azote permanente y preparado de encima que les sacudía de lo lindo.
Y para qué???? Para absolutamente nada.
Me temo que ha sido una decisión personal de Abascal y la ha cagado totalmente.
La candidatura de Olona, además de restar un sacrificar uno de sus principales activos a nivel nacional, era inadecuada por diferentes razones:
- Ha sido un nombramiento muy tardío.
- La gente no la ha considerado andaluza sino una paracaidista puesta por el Partido que no conocía en absoluto los problemas específicos de Andalucía y ello se vio claramente en los debates, que los hacía en términos nacionales.
- Vox comete el error, por puro personalismo de Abascal y cia, de no impulsar liderazgos regionales. En todos los mítines prácticamente no han contado ni una sola vez con los que se han tirado 4 años en el Parlamento regional a cara de perro.
Al final o corrigen o esa visión excesivamente centralista en la que todo lo manejan 4-5 personas desde Madrid va a cansar al electorado.
No es tanto eliminar las autonomías, que es un auténtico brindis al sol (por las exigencias de una mayoría cualifica imposible para modificar la Constitución en ese capítulo y por el montón de gente ya chupa de ellas) como intentar reformarlas, hacerlas eficientes, eliminar duplicidades e impedir que se vulnere la igualdad de derechos de todos los españoles.
La gestión próxima al ciudadano es necesaria, con una fórmula u otra, pero transmitir la idea, como está haciendo Vox, que 5-6 personas que desde Madrid se dejan caer en periodo electoral, lo ocupan todo y no cuentan con la gente que se parte el brazo aquí y a los que impiden que se les conozca y escuche ...es un profundo error.
Al final, si no cambian, acabarán hartando con sus mismas cantinelas de ámbito nacional.


----------



## fachacine (21 Jun 2022)

No hay nada más asquerosamente nacionalista que un andaluz orgullosísimo de serlo (mientras el resto de España les pague las facturas, claro está).


----------

